

8 million Americans are now listed in Main Core as potentially suspect (2008) - gasull
http://web.archive.org/web/20080831101327/www.radaronline.com/from-the-magazine/2008/05/government_surveillance_homeland_security_main_core_01.php

======
gasull
More info:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Core](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Core)

